# Bare Minerals Users



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi, In another thread someone mentioned Bare Escentuals, and I went to check it out. I, like many others, have seen the infomercial, but I had never heard of anyone actually using it! BUT, I have NO IDEA what color to get! Its really hard! Am I tan, or medium? Or medium beige.

I feel like I may want to start using foundation, just something light for a more finished look. I don't have blemishes and I don't have uneven tone, but I want to just look more complete.

Please help me find a color! I am posting some pictures. I am the color of Mya, the R&B singer, JLo (maybe a little lighter), and Mariah carey. Which should I pick?



















Thanks, I hope someone can help


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I use Jane Iredale, a product much like BE, but one I found I like much better. They also have a color line called Global Colors, with a much better range of colors for women of color. I am a slavic descent red-head, but have a very yellow undertone, I wear a shade that many asian women wear. It is the only foundation I have ever found to look truly real on me. THe BE doesn't even come close. Go to a salon or MD's office that carries JI and they will do a color matching on you. I was shocked when I found out what my true color was, for years the beauty products people were mixing pinks for me (they see red hair and think Irish) and it never really looked good. I buy my JI from 
http://www.dermstore.com/profile_Jane+Iredale_100098.htm
You can also find it on e-bay once you know what colors to buy. They are the best foundations I ever tried.
Quincymom


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am a BE user and have been for many years....my best advice to you is if you live anywhere near a boutique, go. If you don't, don't worry, you can find products at Ulta or Sephora. Also they are supposed to be coming to Nordstroms some time this year as well. There is a wonderful forum on Dephi called BEAddicts. The ladies there have great advice on products and usages. If you are just starting out, you would do best to order the infomercial kit with two foundation colors...maybe the medium/tan. I've tried the Jane Iredale products, but I don't like them as much as BE. But that's a personal thing, what works for one, might not for someone else. Definitely get the video with the kit. The key to any mineral makeup is that less is more. It is different than anything you've ever used before. The minerals blend with your skin and buff to a beautiful finish. Think of it as only the pigment in liquid foundations. A jar of foundation lasts me about 8 to 10 months. But I warn you that these products are very addicitive. The eye and cheek colors are best gotten from kits from QVC. That's where you'll get the best price, even with shipping charges. For instance, their 3 piece kits (2 eye colors and cheek color) are $30. If you're interested in the informercial kits, I'd opt for the one without the "other than makeup" products.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I LOVE trying new products--guess I'm going to have to start watching QVC for the makeup!-I have really dry skin, which most foundation flakes off-how do you think BE will do for the dryest skin?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have very dry skin and it doesn't bother me at all. One of the keys to properly using any mineral foundation (which is buffed into the skin) is to let your moisturizer completely absorb before you apply. I moisturize my face using my Clinique products. I like to go a bit heavy this time of year around my eyes and lips. I usually do this before I dry my hair. That 15-20 minutes allows enough time for my moisturizer to work. I also use Clinique pore minimizer as my primer. I love that stuff. I would definitely recommend using a kabuki brush (it kind of looks like a mushroom) for application. Remember, less is more and buff for a complete two minutes, at first at least. I recommend that a new user close their eyes and sit down while they buff. You can always add more, but it's better to start with a very small amount. Take the jar, turn it upside down and tap the lid with the brush handle. Untwist the lid and there should be a fine coating of minerals. If there are any clumps, put the lid back on top the jar and tap again. That's how much you use. It's really shake, tap, unscrew, swirl, tap, and buff.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you for the tips! I will definitely try waiting after I apply my moisturizer--maybe thats my mistake-I usually apply my foundation right after moisturizing!







I can't wait to try BE-I looked up the website and it sounds awesome!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I learned that tip about waiting to apply foundation a long time ago, and it really applies to all kinds of foundations.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I have INCREDIBLY dry skin! Thats why I wanted to try this stuff. My skin is sooooooooo dry that if I went without moisturizing one day I would have flakes covering my forehead, nose and chin. It helps me not to get zits, but I can NEVER forget to bring moisturizer if I go somewhere!

I am going to try and see if they have a boutique. I think There is an Ulta around here, they have a station where they will help you try on stuff right?

Thanks again guys, I knew you all would help!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Ulta does carry it, and Sephora too. Ulta does allow you to return products, so if you change your mind on the color, you can exchange. Also, they were selling some of the Goddess kits (sold on QVC). This kit has some brushes, eye and cheek colors that are very nice. I think it was around $60 for two eyeshadows, eye liner shadow, a small blush, an all over face sparkle, lip gloss, lip bud (like a balm), and three brushes. The next BE show on QVC is on March 23. 

As far as application goes, check with me if you have any problems.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks salty! You're the best!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi I don't use the product that you've mentioned but I did read up on some of the ingrediance.
you may want to test it out for a day first . Because it said it uses lavender,
lavander-based aromatherapy.

I make herbal oils and milk baths myself. Some people are alergic to Lavender. it can cause heat bums, rash or even give some headakes. Mind you it also cures headakes, eases pain , cramp and so much more , so test the makeup out on your rist for a day first before you purchase it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I use Bare Minerals foundation. I use a slightly darker shade in the summer and a lighter one in winter. Like Saltymalty, I highly suggest using the kabuki brush for applying foundation. When I got my starter set it didn't come with the kabuki and I was only mildly satisfied. Once I got the correct brush my satisfaction went up considerably. Also, make sure that you finish with mineral veil. I love this product! I moisturize right out of the bath and do my hair and then use my minerals. I love the Clinique pore minimizer. It is great stuff and it helps the minerals glide on. I have been finishing the whole product with a spritz of a new Clinique product - Moisture on Call spray. It sort of sets everything and I love it. I'm not a huge fan of the BE eye makeup. It is really hard on my contacts. I use BE for foundation, blush and mineral veil, but use Clinique eye products. The BE addicts website is really great and has good info.
http://login.prospero.com/dir-login/index....art%3FlgnJR%3D1


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you should go to the clinique counter at the mall...or even try all those makeup counters----find out what color you are in THEIR foundation, then call BE and tell them what you are. 

for example: i called glamourdog saying that sprite was a Small in Petsmart---but for glamourdog...sprite was an XSmall.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 19 2005, 11:41 PM
> *Hi I don't use the product that you've mentioned but I did read up on some of the ingrediance.
> you may want to test it out for a day first . Because it said it uses lavender,
> lavander-based aromatherapy.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The lavendar is only in their bath and body products in their lavendar line. The makeups are all fragrance free and do not contain any essential oils of any kind.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 19 2005, 11:57 PM
> *I use Bare Minerals foundation.  I use a slightly darker shade in the summer and a lighter one in winter.  Like Saltymalty, I highly suggest using the kabuki brush for applying foundation.  When I got my starter set it didn't come with the kabuki and I was only mildly satisfied.  Once I got the correct brush my satisfaction went up considerably.  Also, make sure that you finish with mineral veil.  I love this product!  I moisturize right out of the bath and do my hair and then use my minerals.  I love the Clinique pore minimizer.  It is great stuff and it helps the minerals glide on.  I have been finishing the whole product with a spritz of a new Clinique product - Moisture on Call spray.  It sort of sets everything and I love it.  I'm not a huge fan of the BE eye makeup.  It is really hard on my contacts.  I use BE for foundation, blush and mineral veil, but use Clinique eye products.  The BE addicts website is really great and has good info.
> http://login.prospero.com/dir-login/index....art%3FlgnJR%3D1
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36475*


[/QUOTE]
I saw the moisture on call at the Clinique counter the other day. I'll have to give it a spritz!!! Which eye makeups did you try? I wear contacts too and I haven't had any problems. I never thought I would wear the glimmers, but I find I reach for them most often. I also love the matte shadows too, like the soft focus colors.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I tried the eye colors that came in the kit at Christmas last year. I forget the name of the kit, but it was the memories box and had a good eye shadow brush and some of the colors that are ground very fine like Mineral Veil. Anyway, I have always worn hard contacts and the loose minerals just irritated my eyes. I tried to be so careful but ended up with red eyes from the irritation. When I switched back to the pressed shadow I was OK. I still use the brush, though, and really love it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

oops. Double post - Sorry! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, if you don't need a foundation, maybe just use the mineral veil only. That provides a nice finishing touch. Are you wearing any make-up in your pictures? You look like a hot mama! LOL

SaltyMalty--It would be nice if we knew how good the bare escentual look on you! *hint**hint*

Is it just a coincidence that the advertisement on SM has mineral makeup ads on there?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I haven't noticed the mineral makeup ads, but now I'll have to take a look. I haven't posted a photo of myself, but I do use Mineral Veil on my puppy's tear stains!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 20 2005, 10:22 AM
> *I haven't noticed the mineral makeup ads, but now I'll have to take a look.  I haven't posted a photo of myself, but I do use Mineral Veil on my puppy's tear stains!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36528*


[/QUOTE]

I just strated using Exuviance and I love it. Great coverup and not cakey at all.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 20 2005, 11:32 AM
> *oops.  Double post - Sorry! :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36517*


[/QUOTE]


LOL! I just noticed that! That is HILARIOUS! What a coincidence! I wonder if us talking about B.E. earlier sparked that! Im definitley going to try it now, they are one of our sponsers


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think the google ad banners pick up certain key words in disucssions. I bet if we were to start talking about travel, you'd see a bunch of links to travel sites.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 20 2005, 09:08 PM
> *I think the google ad banners pick up certain key words in disucssions.  I bet if we were to start talking about travel, you'd see a bunch of links to travel sites.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36595*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah, check out the "Tuna" thread... banner ads for tuna!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 20 2005, 08:08 PM
> *I think the google ad banners pick up certain key words in disucssions.  I bet if we were to start talking about travel, you'd see a bunch of links to travel sites.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36595*


[/QUOTE]

That's what I figured too! LOL. I better quit telling ppl on SM that they're a sexi mama (like I always tell Lexi'smom) or else we'll start getting triple x stuff. PUAHAHAAHA.

By the way, I think Bare Minerals and Bare Escentuals are different brands.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Bare Minerals and Bare Escentuals are the same thing. Same exact products...the minerals are labeled "bareMinerals" and the bath and body products are labeled "bareEscentuals"


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm on my way to Sephora today to try out the BE products!-I can't wait for QVC in March







I dropped Ruby off at the Vets this morning so I need to get my mind on something else-it might as well be shopping!







--


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope everything is ok with Ruby. Is she having something done today?

Just remember that less is more when you play with your minerals. And if you can, try to get a kabuki...either be, Bobbie Brown, or chanel. I use the BE one. At a minimum, get the be flawless application brush. If you don't have the correct brushes, it can impact how the foundation covers. I'm here if you need help.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The kabuki makes a huge difference, HUGE. You can order the set from the infomercial that includes the kabuki. I got a set for my mom, who hates makeup, and she loves BE. She still doesn't wear it everyday, but the minerals really reduce the redness in certain areas of her face and she doesn't feel like she's wearing a mask. I could never go back to liquid foundation after BE.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

SaltyMalty--oh, my bad. My sister gave me some of her Bare Minerals stuff so that's why I didn't know. 

Kabuki brushes are great for cover up. I use a regular blush brush (MAC's brand LOL) because I just need a very light cover up so it wouldn't matter. I use MAC liquid foundation(light finish) and then I put the BE foundation and/or mineral veil on as a finish. I hate to feel make up on my face! It feels so dirty especially because I have OILY skin! 

I dont really like the eye shadows because it's so messy for me. I always get it all over my drawers and makeup bags.









Isn't mineral makeup good for people who tend to break out? I can't remember. When I went w/my sister to an esthetics convention, One of the makeup artists that was there who uses mineral makeup (not BE) is a makeup artist for Celine Dion. 

Some Mineral makeup brand STINKS! I remember trying one that gave me a headache. 

I am so random right now LOL.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

On the shadows, it is especially easy to use too much product on your brush. Be sure to tap off the excess, or even give a swipe across a tissue or the back of your hand first. You can always add more. The shades I use every day I have transferred into larger containers (I got them from someone on e-bay). That has helped. Believe me, spilling minerals is about the worst thing I can do!! I really like the heavenly buffer eyeshadow brush. It really gives a nice application for shadows. You may also want to try to "foil" the minerals. That is to mix them with water and apply. Once they have dried, you buff them with a blending brush until you have the finish, color intensity that you like. More water, less dramatic color. It's kind of like working with water color paints. The ladies on Delphi have a tutorial on foiling techniques. It is on the Bare Minerals Addicts start page. Minerals are messier than pressed, but once you get the hang of them, you won't ever want to go back. The liner shadows are the most intensly pigmented. A little goes a very long way. I've had my Pebble shadow (a staple for me) for about two and a half years, and it's still half full. I use it almost every day. It is the perfect brown...think chocolate milk.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey you guys! I just discovered that I DO have a B.E. cosmetic, its called I.D. and its a green mascara! I got this over 2 years ago at the mall in san diego, and it still is almost full! I only have to use a smidge to get really dark green eyelids. I had lost it and I found it today in an old purse

WHat a coincidence!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I wouldn't use a mascara that is that old. Mascara, once opened should be thrown out after three to four months tops. Don't risk an eye infection.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Saltymalty--hey! Just wondering what you do for a living? You seem to know lots about girly stuff LOL.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 22 2005, 10:38 AM
> *Saltymalty--hey!  Just wondering what you do for a living?  You seem to know lots about girly stuff LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm a full time mom...but I have two daughters and I'm over 40 so I've been dealing with Girly stuff for a very long time







I grew up with two brothers, so my mother was very eager to indulge my girlie desires.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Saltymalty--HAHA I wish I had a mommy like that. My mom was too worried about herself to indulge me! LOL. I use to wonder why my mom would put so much lotion on her face, u can see your reflection off her. But now I know! And I wish I knew sooner! I am all about NOT getting any plastic surgery done later on in life. Did you guys watch Oprah yesterday! MAN, that was some transformation!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I didn't catch Oprah. A bit of advice on keeping a young looking face....try Oil of Olay Regenerist line. I wish it was around when I was in my 20's and 30's.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

What makes it so different from other moisturizers? 

Oprah had this one lady who's used vaginal cream on her face for like 15-20 yrs!









Adding more here...Is the regenerist moisturizer harsh on your skin or anything?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 22 2005, 11:31 AM
> *Oprah had this one lady who's used vaginal cream on her face for like 15-20 yrs!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

WHAT?!?! Gross


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Feb 22 2005, 11:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?!?! Gross
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36957
[/B][/QUOTE]
Haha, I agree, that doesnt make sense.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Regenerist has a few products, but the most important is the serum. It has some kind of amino compound that helps to regenerate the skin. It's the same compound in Strivectin which was developed to help heal stretch marks. OoO has a higher concentration of the compound than Strivectin. The Regenerist moisturizer has an spf to it, but I think they also have one without. I also use Clinique 3-step (and I have since I was 15). OoO is very inexpensive compared to some other lines, and just as effective.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Feb 22 2005, 11:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Haha, I agree, that doesnt make sense.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36963
[/B][/QUOTE]
She use to work in a dermatologist's office and the doctor said that vaginal cream is great for dry skin. She also puts preperation H on her face but I actually have heard ppl using that on their faces under their eyes!



> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 22 2005, 11:53 AM
> *Regenerist has a few products, but the most important is the serum.  It has some kind of amino compound that helps to regenerate the skin.  It's the same compound in Strivectin which was developed to help heal stretch marks.  OoO has a higher concentration of the compound than Strivectin.  The Regenerist moisturizer has an spf to it, but I think they also have one without.  I also use Clinique 3-step (and I have since I was 15).  OoO is very inexpensive compared to some other lines, and just as effective.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36966*


[/QUOTE]
Maybe I will try that







Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 22 2005, 12:04 PM
> *She also puts preperation H on her face but I actually have heard ppl using that on their faces under their eyes!*


That I've heard of. It is supposed to help reduce the swelling.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Isnt prep H for your rear? I would think butt cream is grosser than vaginal cream!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah I know. I did a search and here is what I found:


> Dear Cecil:
> 
> At a recent evening of "girl talk" with some of my friends, the subject of makeup tips came up. One of the women said her mother swore by Preparation H to reduce the dreaded under-eye puffiness we all get sometimes. We all laughed, but afterward I wondered: Does it really work? What's in it that shrinks hemorrhoids and under-eye bags? Is it safe to put it on your face? Why don't you hear Heloise or Tammy Faye or Dr. Laura discussing this sort of helpful hint? Cecil, I know you can get to the bottom of this beauty secret. --Melissa, via the Internet
> 
> ...


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 22 2005, 10:37 AM
> *I wouldn't use a mascara that is that old.  Mascara, once opened should be thrown out after three to four months tops.  Don't risk an eye infection.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36905*


[/QUOTE]


LOL my bad I meant eyeshadow... im so off...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Feb 22 2005, 02:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


I have also heard of people using it for acne...supposedly will shrink the blemish...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Old formula preparation H is what was most effective at reducing the wrinkles. I don't recall the reason, but the FDA pulled the active ingredient in the old formula. I think this happened about 10 to 15 years ago? Anyway, prep H has been around a long time (I mean people using it for wrinkles). I am really going to date myself here...anyone remember "Maude"? There was an episode where she and her friend put preparation H on their faces, and it started a whole craze. Drug stores couldn't keep it in stock after that. No, I'm not THAT OLD that I tried it back then, but I do remember my mother and her friends using it. 

Brit's Mom, which color green do you have? The Holy Grail of greens is Oz. They no longer make it. If it's not one you use, you can sell it on e-bay and make some change.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 23 2005, 10:30 AM
> *Old formula preparation H is what was most effective at reducing the wrinkles.  I don't recall the reason, but the FDA pulled the active ingredient in the old formula.  I think this happened about 10 to 15 years ago?  Anyway, prep H has been around a long time (I mean people using it for wrinkles).  I am really going to date myself here...anyone remember "Maude"?  There was an episode where she and her friend put preparation H on their faces, and it started a whole craze.  Drug stores couldn't keep it in stock after that.  No, I'm not THAT OLD that I tried it back then, but I do remember my mother and her friends using it.
> 
> Brit's Mom, which color green do you have?  The Holy Grail of greens is Oz.  They no longer make it.  If it's not one you use, you can sell it on e-bay and make some change.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37169*


[/QUOTE]

I have no idea, I gotta go find it again (I loose things like crazy I seem to buy a new mascara every pay check because Ive lost it) it was REALLY REALLY pretty! It was a dark olive green and super shimmery and it looked great on my skin tone. I need to go find it again because It made me look so sexy...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like Purrfect...that's a great color. If you find it, try it in the crease, and wet line it around the lash-line. I have green eyes and I love this shade.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 23 2005, 07:31 PM
> *Sounds like Purrfect...that's a great color.  If you find it, try it in the crease, and wet line it around the lash-line.  I have green eyes and I love this shade.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37280*


[/QUOTE]

I think that is how I use it... I have this golden apricot shade that I use on my lid, a brownish copper I use in my crease and then I line it with the sparkly green. THen I put on tons of mascara, it looks so cool! My mom always begs me to do her eyes like that but it doesn't show up as much because she is much darker than me.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Well I went to my local Sephora store today in search for the BE makeup and they had it in a drawer! Very little to choose from. The salesgirl told me that they were going to put it on a shelf but they don't have enough of the product in yet!! I was so bummed! (Its a new mall just opened up right before Christmas--and the Sephora store 2 weeks ago).....so I have to wait-I've looked online but would like help with the colors for my skin tone...I was so looking forward to trying it!! She mentioned that they have a case or something for $60 and its a good deal-do any of you know about that? I may try another mall...I dont know if I want to wait ~ ha ha


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I suggest that you go directly to the BE website and order a kit that they sell on the infomercial. They give you directions to approximate your skin tone and then you get two colors to try. One has a pink tone and the other has a yellow tone. You also get the mineral veil. Most importantly you get the refillable compact, and the very necessary kabuki brush and a coverup brush and the brush for mineral veil. It is a very good way to try the system. Later you can add the eye makeup and blush, etc. When you get the kit, if the face colors are wrong you can go on ebay and buy very small trial amounts for a little bit of money until you get the right color. This is a good way to do it if you don't have a store that can do a make under on you. Here is the site:

http://www.bareescentuals.com/stores/infomercial.html


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

msmagnolia~Thank you! I just ordered and can't wait to receive my makeup but its going to take 3- 4 weeks







ha oh well at least I finally ordered it-it may take me that long to get back to the mall anyway-ha ha!! Thank you for the information!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

RJ's Mom, I am glad you ordered the kit. The DVD really gives great tips on how to apply. The informercial kit is the best deal going...the brushes alone are worth it. Which kit did you order? Also, BE has a mail order operation where you can order their full line (not available in Sephora). They offer a discount for your birthday month and they have a rewards program (although I couldn't tell you how much you need to spend first...I think it's somewhere around $125). Let me know when it arrives, I'd be happy to help with any application tips.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 27 2005, 11:45 AM
> *RJ's Mom, I am glad you ordered the kit.  The DVD really gives great tips on how to apply.  The informercial kit is the best deal going...the brushes alone are worth it.  Which kit did you order?  Also, BE has a mail order operation where  you can order their full line (not available in Sephora).  They offer a discount for your birthday month and they have a rewards program (although I couldn't tell you how much you need to spend first...I think it's somewhere around $125).  Let me know when it arrives, I'd be happy to help with any application tips.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38173*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks saltymalty! I ordered the second kit-I will also get the bareVitamins-I can't wait to try this out! I'm sure I will have questions....its always better to talk to someone who is already using it I think. So thanks.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just received a sample of the bare vitamins...I had never tried them before. It did leave my skin soft. Personally, I use Clinique pore minimizer as a primer. But the bare vitamins are nice, so when I run out of Clinique I may give this a try.


----------

